# First Time Plowing Want To Get it right



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

So this is going to be my first year plowing and i want to do everything right. I am thinking about doing a $65.00 an hour pricing for plowing then go from there on what im plowing but i need some help with how long it will take to plow these locations with a 7' 6'' plow. Also i will need help with how to price it for salting. but i am open for other ways to price too. thankx NOTE SECOND LINK YOU WILL HAVE TO ROTATE TO THE NORTH

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&q=656+W+Olympic+Dr,+Lanark,+Carroll,+Illinois+61046&sll=42.096565,-89.841388&sspn=0.001182,0.00284&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FalXggIdBSGl-g&split=0&ll=42.096885,-89.841406&spn=0.009458,0.022724&z=16&iwloc=A&layer=c&cbll=42.096564,-89.841387&panoid=hor0-BaqEbvzfw6O5zlTTQ&cbp=12,193.78,,0,8.06

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=694+W+Olympic+Dr,+Lanark,+Carroll,+Illinois+61046&sll=42.096567,-89.842286&sspn=0.009458,0.022724&ie=UTF8&ll=42.096885,-89.842286&spn=0.009458,0.022724&z=16&iwloc=A&layer=c&cbll=42.096563,-89.842288&panoid=hx0QlSYDLz1qbsZTIl2XPQ&cbp=12,357.32,,0,11.88


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

65/hr is what you pay a sub-contractor.

If your the one signing the contract...I would up that hourly price to what the market is around up there...probably around 90/hr.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BladeScape;795472 said:


> 65/hr is what you pay a sub-contractor.
> 
> If your the one signing the contract...I would up that hourly price to what the market is around up there...probably around 90/hr.


$65/hour for a 1/2 ton with a 7'6'' blade is a pretty good rate around here.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Use the search feature, it's on the sites menu bar.. Here are a few links to threads on this topic. I tossed in a couple that pertain to a "newbie".

Get a beverage and enjoy the reading

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82816&highlight=pricing

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81970&highlight=pricing

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81993&highlight=pricing

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80949&highlight=pricing

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78563&highlight=pricing

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76545&highlight=pricing


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

cretebaby;795475 said:


> $65/hour for a 1/2 ton with a 7'6'' blade is a pretty good rate around here.


Must suck to plow in Iowa then.

My half ton with a 7.5 blade gets 75/hr SUBBING....and same with the 3/4.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BladeScape;795490 said:


> Must suck to plow in Iowa then.


Not really



BladeScape;795490 said:


> My half ton with a 7.5 blade gets 75/hr SUBBING....and same with the 3/4


Good for you but I bet our costs are less than yours too.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

well it looks like i might have to up my rates. but what do u think about how long it will take to plow thoes two places and how much to charge for salting there also.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

$65 dollars an hour!!!!....Can i put the gun in my mouth now!!!!!...Come on Illinois boys help him out


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

TJSNOW;795508 said:


> $65 dollars an hour!!!!....Can i put the gun in my mouth now!!!!!...Come on Illinois boys help him out


i second that i want some help and advice


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i get $100/hr with a 1/2 ton with a 7.5ft blade. n $80-$85 subbing


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i get $100/hr with my F-150 n 7.5 ft blade. $80-$85 for subbing


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would price about 85-100 hour if you signing the contract, also if its only going to take you 45 mins, put and hour min. on it so you make 85 and hour!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I get $80.00 an hour subbing so $65 for the guy who is doing ALL the work seems pretty low.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

well thankx for the advice guys I think im going to be setting my hourly rate some where in between 80 and 100 now


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

85 seems to be a price that most people can accept. I would go for 85, it just seems reasonable cause the 5. Haha.


----------

